# Ecualizador 5 bandas integrado



## nachitox (Sep 15, 2009)

Estuve viendo en el foro que vienen algunos ecualizadores de 5 bandas integrados, y solo hay que agregarles algunas resistencias y condensadores para fijar la frecuencia de corte. Mi pregunta es si alguien utilizo estos integrados y si se consiguen en Argentina? Los que encontre son estos: BA3812L,TA2062F, TA7796, LA3600, KA2223.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 15, 2009)

Moví tu tema a esta sección.

Saludos.


----------



## maton00 (Sep 15, 2009)

yo arme el la 3600 si filtra los canales chido y con poca distorcion pero necesita un preamplificador a la salida , los demas no los conocia
saludos


----------



## nachitox (Sep 15, 2009)

Hola muchachos, ya compre 2 integrados BA3812L y para mi sorpresa los consegui a 3.30$ (argentinos) c/u. Estuve mirando la hoja de datos del integrado, y el calculo de la frecuencia de corte se hace con los valores de los capacitores que se ponen en las patas determinadas y dos resistencias internas del integrado. Mi pregunta es la siguiente: segun lo que dije anteriormente, el valor de los potenciometros no influye en la Fo, entonces puedo usar potenciometros de 50K (que tengo de otra plaqueta)en vez de los de 100K que plantea el esquema de la datasheet? Esto implicaria que el recorrido del potenciometro reforzaria menos la banda en cuestion? en que me influye el valor del potenciometro? Les adjunto el link de la hoja de datos, asi si pueden me explican para que sirven los demas componentes del circuito de aplicación, si necesita un preamplificador a la salida del EQ (la idea seria utilizarlo de esta forma: PC---Ecualizador----Potencia). Un saludo! 

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/B/A/3/8/BA3812L.shtml


----------



## maton00 (Sep 15, 2009)

el equalizador podria funcionar pero con distorcion ,deformacion en el audio,zumbidos o menos selectividad de canales y como los potenciometros van ala entrada negativa y positiva del amplificador operacional interno del esquema del ic yo creo es porque la resistencia de entrada de este y no creo recomendable el uso de mayores o menores cargas  de resistencias de los potenciometros ,pero si estoy mal pueden corregirme con todo gusto .
saludos

los capacitores conectados de las patas 1-3 , 5-7 , 9-11 son para la seleccion de frecuencias si cambias su valor cambias la respuesta o corte de frecuencias y los que salen de las patas 1,3,5,9 a los potenciometros sirven para filtrar la señal para luego ser insertada en las patas del ic o para servir como band pass pero si cambias su valor tambien cambian las respuestas y corte de frecuencias por eso entre mas grave la señal para ser cortada mas alto es le valor de capacitor y entre mas alta la frecuencia mas bajo el valor del capacitor.


----------



## nachitox (Sep 16, 2009)

Gracias maton por tu ayuda, alguna otra opinion que me corrobore lo que dice el o lo rectifique? Mi problema es el siguiente, cada potenciometro deslizable me cuesta unos 5$ argentinos, 5x10=50$... lo que es bastante, por lo que quisiera aprovechar los potes de 50K que tengo. Por otro lado, necesito un preamplificador a la salida del ecualizador o la señal de la pc es suficientemente alta para un amplificador?


----------



## EzEkieL (Sep 16, 2009)

Ante que nada... 
Muchisimas gracias nachitox, yo la verdad no sabia que existia este tipo de integrados. 



nachitox dijo:


> ... Por otro lado, necesito un preamplificador a la salida del ecualizador o la señal de la pc es suficientemente alta para un amplificador?



En el datasheet dice: Maximum output voltage = Typical 2.1        (con una distorsion armonica de 1% lo cual es para mi gusto ALTA.)   

De todas formas una placa de sonido Standar anda en los 1.5V aprox. Si tu potencia tiene buena sensibilidad de entrada no va a haber problemas... si no tendrias que adaptarla.

Espero que te sirva, saludos.



nachitox dijo:


> Mi pregunta es la siguiente: segun lo que dije anteriormente, el valor de los potenciometros no influye en la Fo, entonces puedo usar potenciometros de 50K (que tengo de otra plaqueta)en vez de los de 100K que plantea el esquema de la datasheet? Esto implicaria que el recorrido del potenciometro reforzaria menos la banda en cuestion? en que me influye el valor del potenciometro?



Como dice Manton 





Manton00 dijo:


> ...el equalizador podria funcionar pero con distorcion ,deformacion en el audio,zumbidos o menos selectividad de canales y como los potenciometros van ala entrada negativa y positiva del amplificador operacional interno del esquema del ic yo creo es porque la resistencia de entrada de este y no creo recomendable el uso de mayores o menores cargas de resistencias de los potenciometros



Podrias probarlo con los de 50K, debería andar (pero no me hago cargo  , de ultima perdes 2x$3.3 + 2xbondi + tiempo jajaja)

Aislando por separado cada filtro (como la figura 4 del datasheet), matematicamente sucede lo siguiente:

Vsalida/100K = I 

Si reemplazamos el pote...

Vsalida/50K = 2I 

No se si estará preparado el circuito interno para soportar esta corriente. Tal vez si, pero repito, como dijo malton00, tal vez ande con distorsion.....

Espero que te sirva, saludos.


----------

